# Bridging Visa A WA 010



## desync1205 (Jul 7, 2015)

Hi,
I am on this Bridging Visa A WA 010 at the moment,
but the thing is, I am kind of very confused about work limitation.

Before that, let me tell you that my previous International Student Visa expired 15/3/2015. But I received the BVA, which was in February 2015.
I am currently enrolled in a university, studying full time, but I am on holiday (the normal mid-semester one). And, this BVA is to get 401 visa.

It says on my VEVO print, 
[8105 - Work limitation:
1. Subject to subclause (2), the visa holder must not engage in work in Australia for more than 40 hours a fortnight during any fortnight when the holder's course of study or training is in session.]

But what I am confused about is whether leave of absence is considered as 'not in session' and thus allows me to work full-time without legal limitations.

Also, since I am NOT on International Student Visa but on BVA, can I safely apply for leave of absence without having the gov telling me to leave Australia?

I cannot really pay for next semester's tuition fees so I need to work to make money for it, but these limitations are not clear enough to me. 

So, what I'm asking is whether 1. I can take leave of absence safely and 2. work full-time while I am on the leave of absence status.

Thank you in advance!


----------

